# The big apple.



## gender bombs (Mar 17, 2006)

I'm taking the train into NYC tommorow morning and I'm bringing my camera along, of course. :greenpbl: I was thinking I'd go to The Village and take some photos, but does anyone know anywhere that is, like, SPECTACULAR for photos? I know there are many places in NYC, and something pops up every five seconds, but anywhere in particular. I don't need an exact place, just a general area. Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## danalec99 (Mar 17, 2006)

gender bombs said:
			
		

> I'm taking the train into NYC tommorow morning and I'm bringing my camera along, of course. :greenpbl: I was thinking I'd go to The *Village* and take some photos, but does anyone know anywhere that is, like, SPECTACULAR for photos?


The term 'Spectacular' can be subjective. 

Greenwich Village is a great place. It's home to many 'creative' folks. Not far from the village is the Washington Square. It's a great structure to photograph. You may stumble upon the NYU film school students shooting, around that area.

I'd also recommend a quick visit to the Leica Gallery, which is located on Broadway. They are featuring NY Times photographs, as I write this.

Standing by for your pics 

When hungry, couple of my fav destinations are Mamouns, which offers Middle Eastern cuisine (shawarma, being my fav,  ), or Kati Roll (which offers Indian stuff - The NYC meetup gang had a taste of Kati Roll!  ). They both are located on MacDougal Street.

Standing by for your pics!


----------



## gender bombs (Mar 17, 2006)

Greenwich Village was one place I had in mind. Thanks for your help! I was down by MacDougal Street last weekend.


----------

